

Microsoft updates Windows Phone 7 logo: Now it's a square - bkudria
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/01/windows-phone-logo-refresh-fits-a-square-peg-in-a-round-hole

======
pedalpete
I think this goes to show how Microsoft misses the details. I never liked the
round logo on my phone. I never new why, but it always looked off. If you want
to view the old logo, it's still on the Microsoft Windows Phone page
<http://www.microsoft.com/windowsphone/en-us/default.aspx>

I just rebooted my Mango phone to see if I get the square logo, and I do. It
makes so much more sense than the circle.

How did Microsoft not notice that everything about WP7 was square, and then
give it a round logo, with a square inside.

Hopefully somebody there now is paying attention to these details.

------
rkwz
It goes well with the _metro_ UI.

